# Would you punch a bear in the face?



## amorris127289 (May 1, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowr...to-save-his-dog?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#4ldqpgp

Carl Moore is an ex Marine. At this point in my life I do not see myself punching a wild bear in the face, do any of yall honestly think you would?


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2015)

If put in the situation, yes.  I've been close enough to both black bears and Grizzlies to have to consider defensive options; thankfully both times I had a rifle in hand.  The roll over, play dead and be a chew toy is not really my style.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 1, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> If put in the situation, yes.  I've been close enough to both black bears and Grizzlies to have to consider defensive options; thankfully both times I had a rifle in hand.  The roll over, play dead and be a chew toy is not really my style.



Put into the situation of: you walk outside and your dog is getting attacked by a bear, who needs a weapon I have my hands, let me throw a haymaker to a bears face. 

I understand in the instance of being life or death, of course we don't choose to be chew toys.


----------



## Grunt (May 1, 2015)

Personally, I would punch "anything" in the face if it was to protect something that I felt strongly enough for. 

That dog may be the only thing in this world he has and felt justified in doing what he did.

It certainly could have ended worse for him, but for whatever reason, he felt justified in doing what he did.


----------



## The Accountant (May 1, 2015)

I would to protect family (dog's included). Perhaps... the bear was just inspecting the dog thinking "gee, thats a strange looking rodent."


----------



## RetPara (May 1, 2015)

Great.... now we're endosing Bear Abuse....


----------



## Scotth (May 1, 2015)

Save my dog, absolutely.  Some of my family ....................


----------



## amorris127289 (May 1, 2015)

I believe the majority of the people on this forum would choose to save their dog.
 The thing that got me was he punched the bear rather than picking up an item to be used as a weapon or a decoy during the saving of his dog. 
Not just try and Mike Tython the bear:dead:


----------



## medicchick (May 1, 2015)

Heat of the moment.  You see a love one being attacked and you don't always think rationally and think to grab a weapon.  I'd punch a bear but you piss off a moose you're on your own.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 1, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Heat of the moment.  You see a love one being attacked and you don't always think rationally and think to grab a weapon.  I'd punch a bear but you piss off a moose you're on your own.



If I could get to them, I'd kick him in the balls, but I don't that will ever be a option; except for @pardus  maybe .


----------



## x SF med (May 1, 2015)

I can't bear to think what I would do in this situation, I bearly constrain myself from punching a good number of humans on a daily basis.


----------



## policemedic (May 1, 2015)

Attack my dogs and a punch is the least you need to worry about.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 1, 2015)

Walk 2 steps, grab slug gun, dump slugs. Not playing box-a-bear but I'd drop it in a heartbeat otherwise.


----------



## Barbarian (May 1, 2015)

If I'm outside, I'm probably armed.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 1, 2015)

I don't care how many legs you have, try me by messing with my pets. Indoors or out.


----------



## x SF med (May 1, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> If I'm outside, I'm probably armed.



So, you take your arms off when you get inside?:wall:  Doesn't that make it tough to make knives, or feed yourself?


----------



## medicchick (May 1, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Walk 2 steps, grab slug gun, dump slugs. Not playing box-a-bear but I'd drop it in a heartbeat otherwise.


Someone remembering how hard it is to skin out a bear and wouldn't want to start tired?:-"


----------



## Barbarian (May 2, 2015)

x SF med said:


> So, you take your arms off when you get inside?:wall:  Doesn't that make it tough to make knives, or feed yourself?




All it takes is a ridiculous amount of talent and skill. I try to stay humble though.:wall:


----------



## BloodStripe (May 3, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> If I'm outside, I'm probably armed.



That is a bear-necessity in many places.


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If I could get to them, I'd kick him in the balls, but I don't that will ever be a option; except for @pardus  maybe .



Well I did wrestle a Lion once... :-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 5, 2015)

Yeah, but wrestling a lion ain't shit compared to skullfucking a bear.


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah, but wrestling a lion ain't shit compared to skullfucking a bear.



True, and that particular Lion was only 9 months old and 200-240lbs. Still could've fucked me up if it so so desired. I have it on video too.


----------



## Teufel (May 5, 2015)

A Recon Marine from 1st Recon Bn no less.


----------

